# round cracks on smooth modified roofs



## William (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone know what causes round crack circles to show up on a smooth surface modified sheet?


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

i would guess that it would be the round ring cap nails holding down the base sheet pics would be better


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Rooferguy is probably correct, we re-roofed one about six months ago where the previous roofer only used one layer of torch-down and all the fasteners were starting to pop through the roof. The metal in the fasteners killed the mold leaving white round spots all over and made it look like a polka dot roof. 


JW
___________________________ 
JW Roofing Miami - Weston Roofing


----------

